# Chicken Dance Car



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

I just bought a collection of Aristo Craft engines and cars,and a few LGB cars .One of the cars is the Chicken Dance Car ( wife favorite ).I took the roof off to see if the sound board worked and found 9 volt battery connection the top wires,two wires that go out of the car the ones on the right side top And of course the speakers wires.I don't want to smoke the board so I have questions. 


Are the wires going out of the car for track power pickup If so do I need the 9 volt battery?

There is a second set of terminals behind the ones going out of the car,Are they for a different sound then the chicken dance ?

There are screw terminals also for what, To light the car if wanted?
Here is a picture of the sound board









Thanks for the help
Richard


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

There should be power pickups under the car. The 9 volt battery helps boost the sound from the speakers. Regards, Dennis


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello 
I have 2 LGB coca cola sound cars and they both have 2 wires that come out of the boxcar at the roof line and these plug into the back of a LGB engine if it is equiped with the proper plugs. The engine/loco when it is moving supplies the power to run the sound through the wires and no track pickup is needed. If the engine is stopped before the jingle has ended the 9 volt battery takes over and finishes the tune. In some cases LGB gave you and option to continue the power from the engine through your soundcar and into another car say for lights etc.. In your photo I see a on\off switch on the board and jsut under it is a blue dial and that is for volume. Unless someone has modified the car I don't think it was made to pick up power from the rails. 
My wife thought the old timey coke jingles were cute to listen to until about 5 minutes of repetition going around the Christmas tree then she was ready to kick it. The chicken dance is a fun tune but watch out for to long an exposure to it. The tune will get in your head and stay there !! 
Happy RRing


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I had never heard of "the chicken dance" until I was engaged..I guess I grew up in a part of the world where it didnt exist.. 
My wife knew about it, had been exposed to it at several friend's weddings over the years.. 
so she showed it to me on youtube.. 
we both quickly made the executive decision that it would NOT be allowed at our wedding!  

Scot


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee Scott; 

Do you mean that the Chicken dance is NOT what your avatar is doing?









Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys 
I don't have a LGB loco so I will put a 9 volt battery on the wires that are to go to the loco. 
Two more questions: 
The terminals behind to wires for loco power are they a different sound than the Chicken Dance ? 
Are the loco power wires to the sound board polarity sensitive ? 
Thanks 
Richard


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

no there is only one sound ..... second set was so you could run power back to the next car if needed for lights ..


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Scott 
I thought the screw terminals between the loco pickup wires and the speaker wires wire for power pickup for the next car if needed. 
If not do you know what the screw terminals are for? 

Richard


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

my understanding was that those where for a trigger to trip the sound though i have never used them .....


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The chicken car 9 volt battery is for poor track power so the sound will not start from the beginning if power is interrupted. 

The car does not come with metal wheels for track power pickup. 

The screw terminals and 2 open posts next to the terminals are for track power. One set for a trailing car, another for track power from metal wheels. The posts and terminal are track power pairs. 

You can download instructions for LGB sound cars from this link. 

http://fgb-berlin.de/instruction/Gueterwagen/4x352_072002.pdf


----------

